# Loops or Tapers



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Fellas what would you say was best loop tubes or taper ones my draw length is 31 inches what size would best for my draw length I have some 1745 tube to use thanks ATB Phil


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Phil... What ammo are you planning to shoot? I sometimes shoot 1745 but full loops are too much for me. I prefer pseudo tapers with 1 1/2" to 2 1/2" loops and 6 3/4" to 7" overall length from pouch to fork. With my 32" draw length this rig gives 195-205 fps with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Depends on the ammo choice mate!, Double 1745s would out last flats every time!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry will be shooting 9.5 mm steel


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I have tried the loops and not happy with them I may have made them to sort a 6" so will try tapers next are they good enough to hunt with ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Go with north's advice i think you'll find it a better choice.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

With 1745's I prefer a pseudo taper with 2-3 inch loops at the frame for my 30 inch draw. Full loops ..... although they perform pretty well are too much for me to hold really steady which means more misses. Pseudo tapers with 3/8 inch steel balls provides enough power for my needs. They don't out last full loops but last far longer than flatbands.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Pesonally, I found that pseudo tapered 1745 works very well and has an easy draw weight. However they are a bit of work to make and they don't last nearly as long as single or doubled tubes. I found their performance and life span to be comparable to mildly tapered flat bands. And I think the flats are easier to make. So if you are like me and you shoot tubes to take advantage of their long life span, just know that pseudo tapered tubes have a much shorter life span. If you don't mind that, then you can get very good speed at a surprisingly low draw weight.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

phil said:


> sorry will be shooting 9.5 mm steel


Single 1745 is more than adequate for 9.5 steel. Stretch it to about 550% and you should see about 200 fps


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Agreed. Single 1745 can send light ammo fast


----------

